# Grassy Green Bettas



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

How common are GREEN bettas? I'm not talking about pastel or pale green or dark almost black green. I mean grassy green. I saw this picture on FB, full credit to Toko Betta for this photo, but how common are green bettas like this? Not CT per say, but the shade of green??


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, is that real?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've seen that before, I -thought- it was photoshopped


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

same here.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

So far no one has answered my question


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks photoshopped to me. The lower left of the picture is pink like the betta's iridescence. I have never seen or heard of this before, it's most likely not real.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree, looks like a photo manip to me. For whatever reason, certain colors (like green and purple) are just very difficult to achieve through selective breeding, regardless of the species. To answer your question directly, I'd guess that grass-green bettas are either extremely rare or more likely nonexistent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Someone else posted oine like that heres thr thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114067


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

The greenest betta I've ever seen in real life is my A-tsi-hi but she is really a copper so I don't suppose that is a true green.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

To bad we couldn't find the original pic of the fish to truly tell if it photo shopped but from this point he look Photoshopped


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

That has to be photo shopped.. seen some "purples" like that too.. that isn't a real betta color at this time, if it were then there would be more like that out there. I see hundreds of new bettas each day through my groups/friends/clubs, etc and there is nothing that has that green. 

Just a little hue/saturation play in any photo corrections application can get you that.. this is from paint.net - made my gold boy green


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Definitely photoshopped. I would be amazing if that where real!

Myates, that picture kind of looks real!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Green bettas are vey rare. I don't think that is photoshopped, if it was they would have made it perfect.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay, so I don't think there is a betta THAT green, but one like this maybe??


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm glad I sparked a conversation! Well, I read on another thread, that someone actually saw a true green, (Forest green as they said) VT in a petstore a long time ago. SO! Maybe there is a SLIM chance to find a betta that green


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could ask some breeders from the IBC.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmmm I highly doubt it.....I can definitly tell that photo you posted is photo shopped. The one I posted is more like a grassy green color.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> You could ask some breeders from the IBC.



This is also a very good idea.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> Hmmm I highly doubt it.....I can definitly tell that photo you posted is photo shopped. The one I posted is more like a grassy green color.


I'm sorry but I disagree. Your photo looks more like a metallic green, not a grass green or foresty green.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

@ madmonahan. I don't have true green either but my two turquoise do get that green in low sunlight. It still amazes me the get that shiny green. My turquoise dt was purchased as a green before I realized turquoise can look green in certain conditions.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay now that I look closly I agree. ;-) 
We all have our opinions,
but I do not think that is real.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm on the fence about the photo. It looks like it could be photo shopped but then again there are at least two people that agree they've seen grassy green bettas and unless you have a good cam most pics won't look that good x)

I feel like grassy green bettas are possible to obtain but then again that photo is most likely not real.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I believe the photo is fake, but somewhere out there is a green betta. I have no idea how green though. :dunno:


----------

